# Wohin bei SW-Wind



## Kröte (23. November 2009)

hallo boardies !
ich bin in den nächsten tagen im norden unterwegs und möchte die gelegenheit nutzen, mir mal wieder ostseeluft um die nase wehen zu lassen: brandungsangeln im bereich lübecker bucht bis fehmarn ist angesagt !
laut wetter- / windbericht gibt's wohl ne 4-5 aus SW. welche strände könnt ihr momentan empfehlen ?    |kopfkrat

danke schonmal für die tipps !

petri,
kröte


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

Süden von Fehmarn


----------



## gluefix (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

Auf Fehmarn im Sund ist der Wind egal, hier ist es tief genug und es heerscht immer genug Strömung. Leider oftmals auch erheblicher Krautgang. Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so begeistert von der Ecke. Ich würde es bei diesem Wind an einem tiefen Strandabschnitt (z.B. Bliesdorf) versuchen, oder auf eine Seebrücke gehen.


----------



## Allerangler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Süden von Fehmarn


 


sehe ich genau so #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

Bei den Vorhersagen würde ich zu Hause bleiben :q- SW 6-7 in Boen 8-9, Wellenhöhe 1,5m (laut DWD bis 2m). Da wirst Du viel Spass an der Küste haben... Bei SW geht häufig auch immer was an der Westküste von Fehmarn (eigene Erfahrung), kommt auch auf die genaue Windrichtung an (SW ist ja auch immer noch ein wenig "dehnbar"). Evtl. eine Seebrücke mit ablandigen Wind suchen- ist sicherlich bei den Winden nicht das schlechteste #6. Ich wollte diese Woche auch los, habe das aber innerlich schon abgeblasen...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

Bie SW würde ich so Meeschendorf anfahren aber bei dem Wind z.Zt kannst du eig vergessen^^. Da Kommen dir selbst 200 Gramm kralle wieder zurück geflogen ich sprech da aus Erfahrung....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Da Kommen dir selbst 200 Gramm kralle wieder zurück geflogen ich sprech da aus Erfahrung....


Aber mit Rückenwind sind ganz neue Wurfweiten möglich ...


----------



## Kröte (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

moin & danke für die schnellen antworten |wavey:
'süden von fehmarn' ? das wäre dann meschendorf / staberhuk - richtig ?
an den sund hatte ich auch schon gedacht. da müßte ja ordentlich strömung drauf stehen. weiß jemand, wie's im moment mit kraut aussieht ?
wenn's zu viel wind gibt, wollte ich mich verstecken und mit rückenwind angeln. hatte so an pelzerhaken gedacht ...
war jemand neulich vor ort ?

danke & petri,


----------



## Klaus S. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

Wenn der Wind so heftig kommt dann gehe doch ablandig Angeln. Bringt auch nicht weniger Fisch und ist viel enspannter. 
4-5 auflandig macht ja noch Spaß aber bei ner 8-9 nicht mehr so richtig....obwohl... das hat auch was nur kann nicht jedem sein Material das ab.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*



Kröte schrieb:


> moin & danke für die schnellen antworten |wavey:
> 'süden von fehmarn' ? das wäre dann meschendorf / staberhuk - richtig ? ,


 
Ja und Flügge für Platte.



Kröte schrieb:


> wenn's zu viel wind gibt, wollte ich mich verstecken und mit rückenwind angeln. hatte so an pelzerhaken gedacht ...
> war jemand neulich vor ort ?
> 
> danke & petri,


 
Was ist denn mit Großenbrode? Die Seebrücke bzw. im November geht auch die alte Mole immer wieder ganz gut!
Allerdings ist hier auch - bei Winden aus S-SW extreme Strömung. SW bzw. W ist i.O.


----------



## Kröte (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

und noch 'ne frage |kopfkrat
ich versuche gerade die tel.nr. von Angelsport Fairplay in burg 'rauszukriegen. aber weder die homepage noch einen tel.eintrag gibt's noch. hat der laden zu gemacht ?


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

Geh ablandig fischen und am besten an einem Platz wo der Wind so richtig im Nacken pfeift und wenn du normal 90-100Meter weit wirfst, dann sollten es mit so einem enormen Rückenwind gute 130-140Meter wenn nicht sogar noch mehr werden und an einem entsprechend Tiefen Strand wirst du dann auch Fangen.

Ich würde den Strand an der Ostmole Puttgarden oder Marienleuchte wählen eventuell noch Klausdorf aber das muss man sich vor ort ansehen.

So würde ich das machen bei solch Sturmartigen Bedingungen.

Gruß
David


----------



## D-Hrubesch (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

Hallo.
Ich möchte Dir mal Altenteil ans Herz legen.Bei SW Wind drück der Wind immer von links ums Huck und man hat dort immer Strömung was an der Nordküste von Fehmarn wichtig ist.
Dort wirst Du im hellen unter diesen Bedingungen auch schon Patten fangen.Und mit glück auch gute Dorsche. 
MfG
Danny


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

kann dir bei starken wind aus s , sw + so auch niobe links hoch empfehlen !!! war immer top bei rückenwind wenn es auflandig zu vel war ! steinwarder ist auch immer nen versuch wert!


----------



## Platte (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*



D-Hrubesch schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich möchte Dir mal Altenteil ans Herz legen.Bei SW Wind drück der Wind immer von links ums Huck und man hat dort immer Strömung was an der Nordküste von Fehmarn wichtig ist.
> Dort wirst Du im hellen unter diesen Bedingungen auch schon Patten fangen.Und mit glück auch gute Dorsche.
> MfG
> Danny


Gebe ihm völlig Recht. Altenteil ist bei den Bedingungen ein guter Plattenstrand wo du auch Ablandig deinen Fisch fangen kannst.#6


----------



## Kröte (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*

hallo & danke für die tipps.
ich habe mich gestern für pelzerhaken mit schräg auflandigen wind entschieden. das wetter war garnicht so schlimm wie angesagt und fisch hat's auch gegen: 1 scholle im hellen und 10 maßige dorsche als es ganz dunkel war.
war alles prima bis auf die surfer die bis zur dämmerung vor meinen angeln rennen gefahren haben ...  :-(


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wohin bei SW-Wind*



Kröte schrieb:


> war alles prima bis auf die surfer die bis zur dämmerung vor meinen angeln rennen gefahren haben ... :-(


Und ich dachte wir Angler sind die einzig bekloppten bei dem Wetter am bzw. auf dem Wasser :q:q:q!


----------

